# New Rifle Advice



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

I need a flatter shooting rifle that can be used for both deer and elk, but not sure what could be used for both. For instance, is 7mm ok or would that be too much for deer or not enough for elk.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum DeerSeeker.

A 7mm-08 or 7mm mag is a geat choice for both deer and elk. Any of the .30 calibers shoot "flat" enough for deer and elk as well. I prefer the good ol' 30-06 for both.

How far do you plan on shooting?

sawsman


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

There will always be a trade off when choosing a cartridge for both deer and elk, since elk weigh 3 times as much as deer. I subscribe to the "plenty of gun" philosophy. A .270/7mm bullet in the 130-150 grain range is what I consider ideal for deer, but only just "adequate" for elk at reasonable ranges. My ideal elk round is a .338 of some sort, more than you'd probably want for deer. So it would follow that the best compromise is a fast 30 caliber. If you want flat shooting without excessive recoil or muzzle brakes I'd settle on the 300 WSM. And if you want to stick with just one load for deer and elk, use 180 grain bullets. Or 150s for deer and 180s for elk.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 on the 30-06
flat shooting enough for either game.
165 gr. bullet is perfect for both deer & elk.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

7mm stw. That's a screamer.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Admittedly, I may not be the best advisor because I'm a bowhunter and use rifles only for antlerless, but my current choice for all of Utah's big game is a 308 Win using a Hornady Match 168 grain A-MAX. It's taken antelope, deer, and cow moose (No elk yet, but I've got a cow elk tag for Zion and we'll see.). And I don't have to resight it for each animal and don't have to worry about picking up the wrong bullet.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I always say some meat is better than no meat. 300 ultra mag for me.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I personally use and am a fan of a 300 win mag. I feel it is my perfect combo gun for deer and elk. I shoot barnes triple shock X bullets in 180 grain for both deer and elk. Also would consider the 300 win short mag or even ultra mag. Bullets and loading components are cheaper for the 300 win mag that the Ultra mag though if that matters to you.


----------



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Welcome to the forum DeerSeeker.
> 
> A 7mm-08 or 7mm mag is a geat choice for both deer and elk. Any of the .30 calibers shoot "flat" enough for deer and elk as well. I prefer the good ol' 30-06 for both.
> 
> ...


I guess 300 yds would be my max given my older eyes, although I have yet to sight in my .06 at that distance, so in an actual hunting situation, I would not shoot at that distance.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would not switch from your .06 for deer or elk, although another caliber is always fun just because. Sight the .06 in at a two hundred yard zero and your good to go. Bullet placement is much more important than caliber.... know your ballistics out to 300 yrds and shoot ammo that your gun prefers, then practice, and practice from different positions.

sawsman


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I use a 7mm rem. mag. for both Deer and Elk. It is my weapon of choice, I think its the perfect Deer/Elk combo Rifle. Flatter shooting than the 30.06. My elk dropped first shot last year...dead! Good Luck! _O\


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What I hate most about the 30-06 is that you can't use the caliber of your rifle as an excuse to buy a new one. Use a 180 grain bullet for elk, and a 150 for deer and you're all set. If you want to simplify even more, then use a Barnes 165 TSX for hunting anything this continent has to offer.
If 300 yards is the furthest you are going to shoot, "flatter shooting" isn't a factor. There isn't enough difference in the trajectory of any of the sporting calibers from 25 on up to make any difference in real world situations. My personal preference is the 270 Winchester. With proper bullet placement it will kill anything I shoot. Your 30-06 will do the same. So will a 25-06, 280 Rem., 7mm Rem., etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Which 7mm?*



bigbuck81 said:


> I use a 7mm rem. mag. for both Deer and Elk. It is my weapon of choice, I think its the perfect Deer/Elk combo Rifle. Flatter shooting than the 30.06.


+1 me too.


Loke said:


> What I hate most about the 30-06 is that you can't use the caliber of your rifle as an excuse to buy a new one. Use a 180 grain bullet for elk, and a 150 for deer and you're all set. If you want to simplify even more, then use a Barnes 165 TSX for hunting anything this continent has to offer.
> If 300 yards is the furthest you are going to shoot, "flatter shooting" isn't a factor. There isn't enough difference in the trajectory of any of the sporting calibers from 25 on up to make any difference in real world situations. My personal preference is the 270 Winchester. With proper bullet placement it will kill anything I shoot. Your 30-06 will do the same. So will a 25-06, 280 Rem., 7mm Rem., etc ad nauseum.


I was like this for the first 90% of the post _(O)_ :shock: :shock: worrying that you were not going to plug the 270; you are consistent Loke. As much of a gun nerd (in a good way) as you are, maybe you are on to something...for girls and women. :mrgreen: Just harrassing you Loke, you know I love you buddy!


----------



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I have a few things to think about now, but more information.


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

I do get a chuckle when I read a bleeding edge hunting magazine cover to cover and don't recognize the calibers of the rifles they write about or advertise...

Rem 700 ADL/Burris 3x9/.30'06 Zero 200 yards, +5 for 300 yard deer 165gr Speer, +9 for 300 yard elk 180gr SpeerGS.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I always say some meat is better than no meat. 300 ultra mag for me.


A very impressive firearm. Don't own one yet, watched a guy kill an elk from far far away.

Shot one a da gun club.....wow...kaboom.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I have an ultra-light 30-06 for packing around on all day hikes, and an old 7mm Rem. mag that I love to drag through the dirt the rest of the time. I've never needed more gun at normal hunting ranges in either case, and I’ve shot my share of big critters. Plus, I’m rather fanatical about using premium bullets and shooting tight groups at the range. I agree with others in this thread that shot placement is critical. I just don't believe in taking super long shots at big game. I'd rather see a nice elk live another year, than feel sick about a wounded animal that got away from a shot that I shouldn't have taken in the first place. I like to carry a 45-70 in the thick pines. It's tough to beat a 350gr. bullet traveling at 2150fps...I keep waiting for someone to transplant Cape Buffalo into Utah.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

30.06 has never failed me on either species. I'm like some others here and have never taken shots at game over 300 or so yards.


----------



## omegaman (Sep 20, 2007)

I have heard some really good things about teh 270 WSM as well. Seem to be a pretty sweet shooting gun. But what do you guys think?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a bad experience with the 270 WSM. I had one in the Remington CDL stainless fluted. It grouped horribly in that rifle and the recoil was really snappy. My Remington in 300 WSM is much more pleasant to shoot, which I found strange seeing as how they both weighed the same. I know a lot people like the 270 WSM, but maybe they are shooting a different rifle, or maybe I just got a bad one.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The 270 short mag is an awesome caliber, but again I would prefer a 300 if I was going for elk at all. I got a 270 wsm last year to use as a long range deer gun (Rem 700). Out of the box it grouped around 1-1.5" with a variety of loads, which I would consider pretty standard for a factory gun in that price range. I decided to pillar bed the action, and started using really good (Norma) brass, and the second load I tried with that setup went 3/8". Supposedly it is an inherently accurate cartridge based on its design, but you still need an accurate gun and a load that it likes.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I picked up a 300wsm in the Browning A bolt Stainless Stalker and have loved it. Ive taken 2 deer so far with it and didnt feel it was overkill in either situation. Here are a few specs for ya taken right off the winchester ammo site.

30-06 165gr soft tip fps muzzle = 2800fps fps 200yd = 2286 ft lbs muzzle = 2872 ft lbs 200yd = 1915 0 in at 200yd = 25.6" drop at 400 yds

300wsm 150gr E-Tip fps muzzle = 3300fps fps 200yd = 2877 ft lbs muzzle = 3626 ft lbs 200yd = 2756 0 in at 200yd = 15.4" drop at 400 yds

I have mine sited in at 275 which puts me about 3" high at 100 but cuts my 400yd down quite a bit.

I know some of you may say the 165 compared to the 150 is not a fair comparison but I just wanted to show that even with a smaller bullet the 300wsm has more ft lbs at impact then the larger 165gr and even the 180gr of the 06. Recoil is a bit much for target shooting I usually get a box off prior to feeling like I was kicked by a mule :lol: .


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a 270 WSM a couple years ago in a Savage Stainless. It has been a great gun and very accurate. I have worked up a load with a 140gr Accubonds that is great on deer and I would even use it on a elk. You could even load it up with some 150gr Partitions and have even a better elk rifle. Amo is pretty exspensive but if you reload your own it is not too bad.

Mark


----------

